# موضوع متكامل عن الفراغ والحروب الروحية وطرق العلاج



## KOKOMAN (12 سبتمبر 2010)

الفراغ

هناك حروب روحية كثيرة تحارب الإنسان في طريقة الروحي:​ 

بعضها من داخله،
وبعضها من خارجه، 
من الشيطان أو الظروف المحيطة.​ 

وسنتحدث اليوم عن الفراغ كأحد هذه الحروب...​ 

والفراغ على أنواع منها:​ 
*​ 
1- فراغ الوقت
*​ 
2- فراغ الفكر
*​ 
3- الفراغ الروحي
*​ 
4-فراغ الشخصية
*​ 
5-الفراغ العاطفي​​​​
​​​​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 سبتمبر 2010)

فراغ الوقت



إن الفراغ يتعب من يشعر به، وقد يقوده إلى أخطاء روحية عديدة، إذا أساء الطريقة في ملء هذا الفراغ.

لذلك عندما خلق الله أبانا آدم، لم يتركه في فراغ، بل أوجد له عملاً يعمله..

وهكذا يقول الكتاب: "وأخذ الرب آدم ووضعه في جنة عدن، ليعملها ويحفظها" (تك2: 15). ولم يعمل آدم وحواء من أجل الرزق إذ كان وفيراً في الجنة، بل من أجل ألا يوجد فراغ في حياتهما يتعبهما. ويخيل إلى أن الخطية حاربتها في وقت فراغ ولو كانا مشغولين وقتذاك، لما وجد الشيطان فرصة للحديث ولإغراء.


وحتى الرهبان، أصبح العمل جزءاً من حياتهم، بشرط ألا يعطلهم عن روحياتهم.

عمل اليد شئ معروف في بستان الرهبان... ومازال موجوداً حتى الآن لأن الراهب حينما يبدأ حياته الرهبانية لا تكون له القدرة على قضاء الوقت كله في الصلاة. فخوفاً من أن يقع في فراغ يتلف حياته، يعطيه الدير عملاً ومن فائدة العمل له أيضاً أن يشترك في خدمة الدير ومحبة إخوته، وأن يكتشف أخطاءه أثناء تعامله مع الآخرين ويعالجها...

إن الفراغ يسبب الشعور بالملل والضجر، لذلك يهرب منه الإنسان إلى تسلية تريحه. وقد اختيار هذه التسليات.

ربما يلجأ إلى الثرثرة مع الناس، بطريقة تضيع وقته، ووقت الآخرين، وقد تتعبهم.. وقد يلجأ إلى الملاهي أو المقاهي أو النوادي، وما أكثر ما يصادفه هناك من أخطاء، وقد يلجأ البعض إلى مجرد المشي – أو ما يسميه البعض بالنزهة – بلا هدف.

أو قد يصب فراغه في الآخرين فيضيع وقتهم...

وإضاعة الوقت هكذا – وقت الفراغ – هي إضاعة جزء من حياة الإنسان، كان يمكن استغلاله فيما يفيده ويفيد غيره..

والذي يضيع وقته، لاشك أنه لا يشعر بقيمة حياته، وغالباً ليس أمامه هدف كبير يسعي إليه. لأن الذي يضع أمامه هدفاً كبيراً، إنما يستغل كل وقته لتحقيق هذا الهدف... وقد يشعر أحياناً أنه محتاج إلى وقت، ولا يجد.

لذلك عليكم أن تملأوا فراغكم بشيء مفيد، وكذلك فراغ أولادكم.

ربما تتضايقون أحياناً من الضوضاء التي يحدثها الأطفال، وتشبعونهم توبيخاً ولوماً وانتهاراً ودروساً في الأخلاق، وتكثر أوامرك ونواهيكم، وعقوباتكم وتهديداتكم لهؤلاء الأطفال. وغالباً ما يكون سبب إشكالاتهم كلها هو الفراغ، ولو إنكم استطعتم أن توجدوا لهم سليمة يملأون بها هذا الفراغ لاسترحتم واستراحوا من هذا كله...


فكروا إذن في شغل وقت الفراغ عند أولادكم بما ينفعهم ويريحكم بما ينفعهم ويريحكم...

وهنا نسأل:


كيف تقضون وقت فراغكم؟ وهل الطريقة سليمة؟ وهل هي نافعة؟



أتستغل هذا الوقت من أجل نموك الروحي، أو الفكري، أو في خدمة الآخرين أو في أية تسلية غير ضارة، أو عمل محبة نحو الناس وافتقادهم؟ أم في خدمة الآخرين أو أية تسلية غير ضارة، أو عمل محبة نحو الناس وافتقادهم؟ أم وقت فراغك هو وقت ضائع، ربما تقضيه إلى جوار الراديو أو التلفزيون الذي أحياناً لا يأخذ وقت فراغك فقط وإنما يطغي على وقتك كله حتى اللازم لمسئولياتك أيضاً؟ وهنا نسأل:

هل معالجتك فراغ الوقت تؤدي بك إلى فراغ في الروح؟​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 سبتمبر 2010)

فراغ الفكر



أحياناً يؤدى الوقت إلى فراغ في الفكر، ويبقي العقل بلا عمل. فيأتي الشيطان ليشغله أو ليشاغله. وكما قال المثل..

عقل الكسلان معمل للشيطان..

لذلك من الخطورة بمكان الوحدة أو الخلوة التى لا تنشغل بعمل روحي. فإذا لم يوجد فكر روحي يضبط العقل فإن يطيش في فكر خاطئ..

إنما مفهوم الوحدة في معناها الروحي إنها خلوة مع الله، فهي ليست فراغاً..

ويوجد فراغ آخر في الفكر من جهة عدم امتلائه بالمعرفة، ونقصد المعرفة النافعة فالإنسان الذي لا يدأب على تثقيف نفسه بالمعلومات المفيدة له روحياً وكنسياً بالإضافة إلى المعلومات الثقافية العامة اللازمة له، فإن مثل هذا الإنسان يوجد نفسه في فراغ فكري بحيث إذا تحدث مع غيره، لا ينطبق بشيء له عمق أو له فائدة.

إن تعليم المرأة أمكن أن يخرجها من هذا الفراغ الذي عاشته في عصور مظلمة وكذلك تعليم الريفيين أخرجهم أيضاً من الفراغ الفكري..

وإن خدمة الكلمة لازمة جداً لإخراج الناس من الفراغ الفكري، إلا إذا كان ما يقدم لهم هو فراغ أيضاً.

وهذا يقع فيه الخدام الذين لا يهتمون بتحضير دروسهم وعظاتهم، فلا يقدمون للسامعين شيئاً يفيدهم، ومثلهم الذين يقدمون الذين معلومات معروفة متكررة لا عمق فيها ولا جديد ولا تأثير. إنه فراغ، ومثال هؤلاء أيضاً الذين يقدمون فكراً لا روح فيه، مجرد معارف ومعلومات، لا تتصل بالقلب في شئ تشعر الروح فيها أنها فراغ... وهذا يقودنا إلى نقطة أخري هي الفراغ الروحي.​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 سبتمبر 2010)

الفراغ الروحي



خلق الله الروح في الإنسان الأول على صورة الله ومثالة.. لذلك فإن الروح لا يمكن أن يملأها إلا الله وحده.

الروح التى تحيا بعيدة عن محبة الله تعيش في فراغ، مهما كانت ألوان العواطف المقدمة لها. كلها لا تشبعها.

وربما يوجد أشخاص لهم مشغوليات كثيرة تملأ كل وقتهم. ولهم مشروعات ضخمة يقومون بها، ومسئوليات خطيرة ملقاة على عواتقهم. وقد تكون لهم معلومات واسعة جداً ولهم دراسات عميقة، ومع ذلك يعيشون في فراغ روحي. وكل ما يقومون به من عمل لا يشبع مطلقاً الروح التى فيهم هي على صورة الله وشبهه.. قد يتعب هؤلاء في حياتهم من أجل أهداف متعددة يحققون بعضها... ولكن تبقي في قلوبهم رغبة لم تتحقق بعد، تشعرهم باستمرار بفراغ أرواحهم وهذه الرغبة لا تحققها إلا الصلة العميقة بالله، والثبات في محبته.


أشخاص مشغولين و يعملون وهؤلاء إن انطلقت أرواحهم من الجسد، وإن بعدت عن المادة، ستشعر تماماً بكل يقين كم هي فارغة. وكل أمور العالم التى عاشت فيها لم تسد شيئاً من هذا الفراغ لذلك من الآن، ونحن في هذا العالم، يرون في آذاننا قول الرسول:

" امتلئوا بالروح" (أف5 – 18).

إنه لا ينفعك بشيء أن تملأ حياتك بأمور كثيرة، دون أن تملأ قلبك بالله.

ما أسهل أن يتحول الإنسان إلى ماكينة دائمة الدوران، بلا روح، ولكن تعمل بكل نشاط وقوة... الوقت مملوء بمشغوليات، ولكن لا روح فيها. وعلى الرغم من العمل الكثير، ينظر الله إلى مثل هذا الإنسان فيجده فارغاً.

فيقول له نفس العبارة التى قيلت لراعى كنيسة لاوديكيه: "لأنك تقول إني أنا غني وقد استغنيت، ولا حاجة لي إلى شئ... ولست تعلم أنك الشقي والبائس وفقير وأعمي وعريان" (رؤ3: 17).

لذلك املأوا أرواحكم بمحبة الله ومعرفته، لأن أرواحكم تشعر بفراغ إن بعدت عن الله ومحبته ومعرفته.

ولا يكفي أن تذوقوا ما أطيب الرب، إنما يجب أن تمتلئوا به.

وإن امتلأتم يمكنكم أن تفيضوا على الآخرين. 


الحب الذي فيكم يملأ قلوبهم حباً. والسلام الذي فيكم يملأ حياتهم سلاماً. والروح الذي يعيشون به يقودهم إلى السلوك بالروح.

ما أجمل – بعد عمر طويل – حينما تصعد أرواحكم إلى الله، تصعد وهي ممتلئة حباً وفرحاً وسلاماً وإيماناً، مع كل ثمار الروح الأخري (غل5: 22)

املأوا أرواحكم بالغذاء الروحي، لكي تمتلئ أرواحكم من ثمار الروح.

كالشجرة التى تقدم لها ما تحتاجه من الماء والسماد، فتقدم لك ما تحتاجه أنت من زهر وثمر..

أتشعر أن روحك في فراغ، املأها إذن من كل وسائط النعمة. قدم لها ما تحتاجه من القراءات الروحية العميقة وفي مقدمتها كلمة الله. قدم لها ما تحتاجه من تأملات وصلوات وتساببيح ومزامير وأغاني روحية (أف5: 19).

ولا تترك روحك فارغة، ولا معوزة شيئاً من أعمال النعمة.

الروح القوية تكون شخصية قوية. والروح الفارغة تنتج شخصية فارغة 
وهذا يجعلنا نتحدث عن نقطة أخري في الفراغ
هي
فراغ الشخصية.
​
​​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 سبتمبر 2010)

فراغ الشخصية



ما أصعب أن يشعر الإنسان أن شخصيته فارغة، لا قيمة لها في المجتمع الذي يعيش فيه، ولا ثمر لها، ولا تأثير!

بل حتى قد يشعر الإنسان بهذا الشعور فيما بينه وبين نفسه. وقد يقع بهذا السبب في صغر النفس. إذ يرى أنه عمق له، ولا فكر، ولا معلومات، ولا شخصية ولا قوة!

وقد يصاب بعقدة النقص، فيحاول أن يملأ نقصه بنقص آخر.

وبدلاً من أن يملأ فراغ شخصيته يضيف إليها فراغاً آخر يحاول به أن يغطي فراغه، بلا جدوى...

وما مظاهر هذا العلاج الخاطئ:

إما أن هذا الإنسان يعيش في الخيال وليس في الواقع. ويحاول أن يرضي نفسه بأحلام اليقظة حتى لا تشعر بفراغها. ولكن هذه الأحلام لا تنفعه.

لأنه يفيق من أحلام اليقظة على واقع مؤلم، لا تغيره الأحلام!

وقد يحاول آخر أن يعالج شعوره بالفراغ، بالثرثرة وكثيرة الأحاديث، كما لو كان الكلام يوجد له شخصيته. وربما يسأم الناس من كلامه ويرونه فراغاً.

وقد يحاول التغطية على فراغ شخصيته بمدح ذاته أمام الناس.

فيشرح الأعمال" العظيمة" التي قام بها! أو ينسب أعمال غيره إلى نفسه!! أو يحطم غيره انتقاداً وتشهيراً، لكي يبدو هو في قمة المعرفة وخارج دائرة النقد! أو يقاوم العاملين لأنه يتضايق من كونهم يعملون وهو لا يعمل أو يجلس في عظمة، ويغطي فراغه بالغني والاناقة ومظاهر الكبرياء وصوتاً!

ومثال ذلك أيضاً المرأة التي تغطي على فراغ شخصيتها بالزينة والتجميل والتحلي بالذهب والأحجار الكريمة، بينما يقول المزمور:

" كل مجد ابنه الملك من داخل " (مز45).

ليت المتجمع يستطيع أن يعالج أمثال هؤلاء الذين يشعرون بفراغ في الشخصية بأن يوجد لهم ما يشغلهم ويستغل طاقاتهم المعطلة، إن كانت لهم طاقات يمكن الاستفادة بها.

ويا ليت كل إنسان يكتشف طاقاته، ويحاول أن يستغلها للخير. 


والذي يشعر بفراغ شخصيته، عليه أن يملأها، بدلاً من محاولة تغطيتها بطرق خاطئة.

وعلى كل إنسان أن يسأل نفسه كل يوم: ما هو الشيء المفيد الذي فعله في هذا اليوم؟ ويجاهد لكي يعمل عملاً، ليس من أجل أن يشعر بالامتلاء، إنما حباً في الخير، وحباً للناس. حينئذ سيمتلئ دون أن يسعي إلى ذلك.

وليت كل إنسان يكون له هدف كبير يسعي إليه، ويبذل كل طاقاته لتحقيقه وكلما كان هذا الهدف روحياً ونافعاً، فإن العمل لأجله ينفذ صاحبه من الشعور بالفراغ.

وهكذا يكون الطموح علاجاً للشعور بالفراغ، على أن يكون طموحاً سليماً، وبعيداً عن الغرور والذاتية.

ننتقل إلى نقطة أخري في موضوع الفراغ 
وهي
الفراغ العاطفي.

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 سبتمبر 2010)

الفراغ العاطفي



وهذا الفراغ على نوعين:

أحدهما حالة إنسان يشعر أن قلباً كبيراً ولا يجد من يملأ قلبه.

يريد أن يوزع محبته، ولا يعرف أين؟ فيشعر بفراغ في قلبه من جهة الإعطاء. وهذه حالة سهلة في علاجها. فلو أمكن لهذا أن يوزع محبته في مجالات الخدمة، لشعر بالسعادة بلا شك:

إن خدمة الأطفال تشبع القلب. وكذلك خدمة اليتامى، والمعوزين، والفقراء، والمعوقين، والمرضي، وكل من هو في حاجة، وحل مشاكل الناس..

ولكن حذار لأصحاب هذا الفراغ العاطفي من الانحراف!

والنوع الثاني من الشاعرين بالفراغ العاطفي، هم الذين يشعرون أنهم في حاجة إلى من يحبهم ولا يجدونه.


ومثال ذلك ابنه تعيش في بيت بعيد عن الحب: مع أب حازم جداً وشديد في معاملته، كثير التوبيخ، كثير العقاب. وإلى جواره أم قاسيه لا تجد الابنة منها حناناً على الإطلاق...

ما أكثر ما تنحرف البنات اللائى لا يجدن حباً وحناناً من الوالدين والأسرة!

ربما – وهي في هذه الحالة النفسية – تجد من يقدم لها هذا الحب بطريقة مخالفة أو بطريقة خاطئة، فتقبل ذلك، بل وتقبل عليه، لأنها في حاجة إلى قلب، أي قلب.

ونحن إذ ننصح الآباء والأمهات بمحبة أبنائهم وبناتهم حماية لهم من الانحراف، إنما في نفس الوقت نحث الأبناء والبنات بالبحث عن الحب بطريقة سليمة طاهرة.

ولابد سيجدون هذا في محبة الله وملكوته، وفي الصادقات البريئة الطاهرة. وأيضاً في محيط الخدمة. وكذلك في العطاء.

فالذي يعطي حباً وحناناً مقدساً لغيره، يأخذ في نفس الوقت من الحب والحنان أكثر مما يعطي.

المهم أن القلب يمتلئ بالعاطفة، سواء معطياً أم آخذاً. 


وحالة الإعطاء هي في نفس الوقت حالة أخذ.

إن داود النبي وجد في صداقة يوناثان محبة أعجب من محبة الناس (2صم1: 26) ويوحنا الحبيب وجد في محبة الرب أعظم محبة في الوجود.

والذين عاشوا في الرهبنة والبتولية، وجدوا في محبة الله ما أنساهم الكون كله وما فيه. وما أجمل قول الشيخ الروحاني:

[محبة الله غربتنى عن البشر والبشريات].

وبعد. أترانا قلنا كل ما يجب أن نقوله عن الفراغ؟

لا شك هناك أمور أخري باقية.

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 سبتمبر 2010)

++++++++++​


----------



## روزي86 (13 سبتمبر 2010)

تسلم ايدك يا كوكو

موضوع متميز جدا


----------



## HappyButterfly (13 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل اوى وكتكامل يا كوكو 
ومفيد جدا
تسلم ايدك 
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> تسلم ايدك يا كوكو
> 
> موضوع متميز جدا


 
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا روزى
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 سبتمبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> موضوع جميل اوى وكتكامل يا كوكو ​
> 
> ومفيد جدا
> تسلم ايدك ​


 
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا ديدى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## النهيسى (14 سبتمبر 2010)

* شكرا أخى الغالى

موضوع رائع ومفيد جدا

الرب يبارككم*
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 فبراير 2011)

ميررررسى على مرورك يا النهيسى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## just member (19 فبراير 2011)

موضوع جميل جدا جدا يا كوكو
اكيد لي عودة من تاني لكمالة قرأتة
كل الشكر الك حبيبي الغالي


----------



## حبيب يسوع (19 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا جدا يا كوكو
> اكيد لي عودة من تاني لكمالة قرأتة
> كل الشكر الك حبيبي الغالي


 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا جوجو 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 فبراير 2011)

saed_sad25 قال:


> شكرا لك


 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا سعد
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

